# My system fully overclocked.



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

I managed to build a budget system with some different parts that I would love to over-clock with. I have the necessary cooling. 

MotherBoard: 
XFX nForce 680i

Processor:
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 Processor HH80557PG0491M - 2.20GHz, 1MB Cache, 800MHz FSB, Allendale.
I would love to bring it to 1000mhz and 2.8ghz (that seem acceptable without puttint to much stress on it)

Graphics Card:
XFX GeForce 9800 GTX Video Card 
Its at 675mhz core clock and
Memory Clock: 2200 MHz
Shader Clock: 1688 Mhz
What would be good to bring this up without over doing it. 

Ram-
OCZ SLI-Ready Dual Channel 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2x2048MB)
Can you overclock ram?

I just ordered the parts so there not in yet, but Im guessing the 680i board from XFX comes with software for overclocking? I have never overclocked before but heard thats a decent board to do it with. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh forgot, I don't have the most powerful PSU ever, its a 430watt Antec True Power. It will eventully be replaced for a 600watt when I get more money.


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

I would definitely consider buying a power supply soon, the PSU i think can just about hold all your components


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Nah I calculated it, 338 watts for the components, That gives about 100watts for overclocking, itll be pushing it to the limits, so what if the PSU frys thats more reason to buy a new one =p.


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

quoted from eXtreme Power Supply Caclulator:

"The recommended total Power Supply Wattage gives you a general idea on what to look for BUT it is NOT a crucial factor in power supply selection!"

Always go higher than the 'recommended' calculated wattage


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

what are your full system specs? (HDs, DVD/RW Drives, PCI Cards, and the amount of fans in your case)


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont think your PSU can support your VGA, the PSU calculator is only to give you the general idea.. its not even calculating to how much you overclock your CPU,VGA, not really considering other additional peripherals and etc.. going higher than 600W would be better for long-term upgrades..



mattc908 said:


> Nah I calculated it, 338 watts for the components, That gives about 100watts for overclocking, itll be pushing it to the limits, so what if the PSU frys thats more reason to buy a new one =p.


well,youre lucky if ony the PSU fries, what if your other components involved due to your PSU fried.. that wud cost more than just a more than 600W PSU


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

I used the calculator to calculate his overclock (he wants to do) and it comes to around 400 (excluding dvd drives, hard disks, pci cards and external usb devices)


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

So basically I will just keep it stock until I buy my new Power supply unit.


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well turns out actully In the order, Didnt realize it, it does havea 500watt OCZ stealth, because the truepower is old and does not have enough Amps to run the graphics card, with still only having 500 watts, will I be able to just overclock the processor to 2.8ghz?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

For that system i would recommend getting 1000W Corsair PSU. My system is similar to urs and i would not even buy a 800W PSU for my system. 
My Specs are on the left.<<<<

you will also find your CPU will bottleneck everything. Think about getting an E8XXX or similar if your M/B can support it. It only has 1mb of cache, where as others now have about 4-6mb.


----------



## mattc908 (Jul 3, 2008)

Imm looking at the corsair 750w that should be plenty. Im returning the OCZ power supply.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

i think 750W is fairly enough if ure not going to consider further long-term upgrade for ur current system 

and that psu ure talking about (Corsair) is very reliable n great!!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

mattc908 said:


> Nah I calculated it, 338 watts for the components, That gives about 100watts for overclocking, itll be pushing it to the limits, so what if the PSU frys thats more reason to buy a new one =p.


It blows while you are overclocking and there is a possibility of damage to *all* components.


----------



## HyperBlau (Oct 8, 2007)

750W is more than enough for the system and settings you have specified. My system specs are on the left. I use a 610W psu from PCPC, and I overclock my CPU and VGA with no problems whatsoever. In fact, at max load (mass effect playing), my computer and monitor together use about 400W.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Keep in mind. A PSU can only output 70%-80% of its full load in a Gaming environment. It can only reach peak or full load under normal conditions. (Normal is internal Temperature of 25c). No PSU will actually be at 25c. The more the temperature increase the less total output the PSU will give. 
So i will suggest you getting a beast of a PSU if you wish to OC your system.



> System heat and the effects on the PSU
> We have seen documented information that a PSU will actually lose 2-5 watts per one degree of heat above the 25C-testing platform. Please bear in mind, this is a phenomon that happens in all power supplies and those poor quality units tested in a 20C environment will not sustain the power they advertise, because of the de-rating of their stated output.


Source


----------

